# Water in the eglu go or no need?



## mapesy (Jun 30, 2012)

Have just bought an eglu go seen here 
http://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/shop.ph...&product_name=Eglu+Go+-+Green+-+Chicken+House

And would like to know whether I need to pig a water tray in with them during the night when I shut the door on the eglu go or will they be okay for a short time until morning?


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

they will be fine, the only time I put water and food in my coop is when we have a foot or two of snow and the ladies refuse
to come out during the day.


----------



## mapesy (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you I am new to this and want to do the best for my girls. .


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

your welcome! everone was new once


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the previous poster. The chickens can go all night without water. Personally I keep water in the coop at night but thats because I house chickens and ducks togethe and the ducks need it.


----------



## mapesy (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you. Much help and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Apyl said:


> I agree with the previous poster. The chickens can go all night without water. Personally I keep water in the coop at night but thats because I house chickens and ducks togethe and the ducks need it.


Why do the ducks need it? I have 3 ducks with my chickens and don't put water in with them at night. Am I hurting my ducks??


----------

